# White film on vinegar?



## agp (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a big bottle of white wine vinegar I got from Costco. After not using it for maybe two weeks, there's a white film that formed on top. When I moved the bottle, it sank to the bottom. Anyone know what this is and how I can prevent it in the future? Also, can I still use the vinegar?


----------



## gic (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow you are actually probably lucky, that's almost certainly what is called a "mother" and can be used to form new vinegars from any wine...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_of_vinegar


----------



## tkern (Sep 7, 2013)

Is your vinegar unpastuerized? If so that white film is the "mother". If you want you can strain it out, reserve it, and make your own vinegar.


----------



## tripleq (Sep 7, 2013)

If you are unsure bring it back. One of the things I love about Costco is their liberal return policy.


----------



## agp (Sep 7, 2013)

The bottle does not say whether it is pasteurized, but it does say sediment formed is harmless. The brand is Acetum if anyone know if it is pasteurized or not.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 7, 2013)

The vinegar doesn't have to be unpasteurized for mother of vinegar to form it's just more common in unpasteurized.


----------



## bear1889 (Sep 9, 2013)

http://down---to---earth.blogspot.com/2007/12/good-mother-making-vinegar.html

Dude, what gic said!!


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, that's nice.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 9, 2013)

Duck!!!!!!!!!!!!! New vinegar making hobby incoming!!!! eepwall:eepwall:eepwall:


----------

